# What is the best freeware 'game booster' utility?



## Zri (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi, there! I need to ask a question. What is the best freeware 'game booster' utility? What I am trying to mean is a utility that optimizes your computer for gaming. State the utility in this thread, and along with a link if you like. And make sure that the utility you post here is FREEWARE because I don't like trials and shareware. I am currently using Game XP to optimize my computer for gaming. If you find a better utility than Game XP that does the same thing, please post it here. Thank you!


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> FREEWARE because I don't like trials


I happen to love 'trials' and would not even consider a program that does not offer one.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

MysticEyes said:


> I happen to love 'trials' and would not even consider a program that does not offer one.


Best way to see if it works with your setup b4 buying


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

you can use this list. it tells you what Services you need and dont need. for gaming

http://majorgeeks.com/page.php?id=12


----------

